# New Rods..



## Durkee (Sep 21, 2015)

Here are a few new rods my dad built.. pretty cool!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

they look very nice


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Those are really nice.

Looks like he has a nice setup.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I like em.


----------

